# Mckesson?



## zanalee

has anyone heard of Mckesson?


----------



## btadlock1

zanalee said:


> has anyone heard of Mckesson?



They're a major claims-scrubbing software company - their programs edit claims for NCCI edits, and other denials that are built in. McKesson software is used by many major payers, including BCBS, Cigna, and I think even Tricare. Anytime you see the "ClearClaim Connection", that's McKesson. Their bundling logic isn't foolproof though. They've made some mistakes...what interests you in McKesson?


----------



## btadlock1

zanalee said:


> I'd applied for a remote position for internal med coder, i was interviewed by a senior recruiter today, their processing of hiring was kind of strange, there isnt any testing until you pass 2 interviews i just want to make sure the company was legit. Also wanted to know what was the wages she couldnt tell me, would you know what they pay? thank you for your responses..



Oh they're definitely legitimate, and they have the money to pay well, but I can't tell you how much their employees make, because I don't know - all of my dealings with them have been from the provider's side of things...


----------



## cordelia

Zanalee- I sent you a private message


----------



## DMC1123

I just got a call today from one of there senior reps. I didnt get a chance to call them back though. You have to go through two interviews?


----------



## Nanny7792

*McKesson*

I am very familiar with McKesson also. The company that I work for uses McKesson's services. Several people that I know that works for them have highly recommended them for employment. I was told they have awesome benefits and holiday package. I am curious are they advertising openings right now? How did you hear about the position?
I am interested in seeing what they do have to offer.


----------



## zanalee

i applied on careerbuilder.com, I went thru the first interview was told there will be another.


----------



## myoung01

I applied at McKesson and they made me take a coding test before anything.  It took weeks for the recruiter to get back with me.  I know I passed the test but I finally got a response back from the recruiter yesterday saying they would not be offering me a position at this time which is fine since I work full time.  I just wanted part time too so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## zanalee

so sorry to hear, there are alot of remote work out there. dont give up keep on searching.. Good Luck..


----------



## sharonrose

*McKesson*

McKesson is a very large company, good company to work for.  They are on the Fortune 500 list of companies to work for.  They are nationwide, they are the largest pharmacy distributor in the US, they have all the hospital safety equipment (technology, wrist band scanning, pharmacy robots) which cut down on medication errors, that was what they were originally know for, now they have so many divisions it's hard to keep up.  They are a clearing house, billing, coding, information technology.  

They are looking for for remote coders right now (or if you live near Lewiston ME and would like to work in the office, that is a good possibility), multiple specialties, experienced coders.


----------



## zanalee

thanks for the info, im just looking remotely at home..as a second income..


----------



## cyalden

*McKesson - remote medical coder*

 Don't be discouraged if you haven't heard back from them yet.  I submitted my application to McKesson at the beginning of April.  After speaking with McKesson (4x total) I was offered the position on May 13th.   My official starting date is May 31st...  So try to be patient.  It took longer than I expected, but I was ecstatic when I finally got the job!

Christin


----------



## cordelia

cyalden said:


> Don't be discouraged if you haven't heard back from them yet.  I submitted my application to McKesson at the beginning of April.  After speaking with McKesson (4x total) I was offered the position on May 13th.   My official starting date is May 31st...  So try to be patient.  It took longer than I expected, but I was ecstatic when I finally got the job!
> 
> Christin



I sent you a private message


----------



## cyalden

*Test?*

Hey Zanalee and Kimberly-

Did either one of you have to take a coding test yet?  I didn't, although they told me the first 3 months will be intensive training and testing!  Just curious.

Also, is there anybody else out there that is recently hired as a remote coder for McKesson?

Christin


----------



## LisaV1202

Hi,

I just had my 1st (hopefully) phone interview with McKesson & was told about the 3 months of intensive training & testing if I was hired. Can any of you who've gone through this process fill me in on a few things? First, was all of that training just for their software system, or was it coding related? I can't imagine a software system taking that long to learn. If it IS coding related, I thought they'd expect you to be proficient already, since they want several years experience to begin with.  

Also, is this test taken before or after the training? I just can't figure out why they would hire someone then test them afterwards. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kaubuchon

*McKesson*

Just wanted to know if you every got the job at McKesson? I am currently going through the hiring process right now. Getting a background check and drug test that sort of thing. I also am going to be working from home out of Lewiston Maine coding cardiology. I'm a bit nervous about the testing but I do have a lot of experience with cardiology so I should be okay. Just wanted to see if anyone knew how the testing process works. They told me some and I am so excited but just trying to get a feel for what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## zanalee

i did get the job, but i turned it down cause it conflicts with my primary job, they wanted 3 months training during the day time which was impossible for me, they are a very good company i have met some people who works for them and are very happy. They also sent me equipments which i had to send back. I am still receiving posting for Mckesson so i guess they are still hiring..
 i was told about the proctor test too, but friends that are working there havent taken that test and is an internal test with credentials which only their company recognizes..


----------



## annfle

I am about to have another interview with this company.  McKesson is a very good company but what's with the intensive training?  Do you have to work a regular 9 to 5 day everyday?  I have a lot of questions to ask for this next interview but I was hoping to get some insider information!  I have been an Independent Contractor for years and this job sounds so good with all the benefits but I'm nervous since I am so used to making my own hours.  I hope the remote coders can be flexible here.


----------



## LyndaE

*Encoder*

I was told that their coding was by the book not an encoder? Does anyone have any updates?  Has anyone taken their internal certification? I was extended an offer but still have these questions that need to be answered before I can accept/deny.


----------



## heart.hockey

I will be having an interview with McKesson on Friday for one of their Senior A/R Rep positions. I am currently working towards my CPC, and eventually would love to be a remote coder for them since they are an extremely successful company. In the meantime, A/R is what I love and have been trained to do for nearly 7 years now.

I was told by my recruiter that it would be an hour long interview. What could we possibly have to talk about for an hour?! Hearing that made me a bit nervous, and I was wondering if anyone here had interviewed with McKesson before for a position other than coding. If so, could you elaborate on what the interview entails? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## annfle

I was told that my interview would be an hour also.  It was for remote coding.  I had a small list of questions and the whole interview lasted 20 minutes.  Maybe they set aside an hour in case you have a lot of questions.


----------



## cordelia

When I interviewed with them, I had 3 interviews and they were all about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com

I worked there for 3 years....................


----------



## kaubuchon

Sorry I just saw this. I hope you got your questions answered. I took the job and I am currently going through the training process. 
The coding is only by the book. I have a lot of reference guides that I am using.
I have not taken the test yet but they have test prep and I think I am doing ok. 
Good luck to you!
BTW this company has good benefits and they have been around a long time. Good place to work!


----------



## NDcoder

kaubuchon said:


> Sorry I just saw this. I hope you got your questions answered. I took the job and I am currently going through the training process.
> The coding is only by the book. I have a lot of reference guides that I am using.
> I have not taken the test yet but they have test prep and I think I am doing ok.
> Good luck to you!
> BTW this company has good benefits and they have been around a long time. Good place to work!



Do they have flexible hours for the remote coders after the initial training?  Or, do remotes have to work core business hours? I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Cymerick

*McKesson*

http://www.glassdoor.com/index.htm

Glass door is a very good website to use to "check out" a company before you go to work for them.


----------



## kristydews

*Please Help*



myoung01 said:


> I applied at McKesson and they made me take a coding test before anything.  It took weeks for the recruiter to get back with me.  I know I passed the test but I finally got a response back from the recruiter yesterday saying they would not be offering me a position at this time which is fine since I work full time.  I just wanted part time too so that may have something to do with it.



I am going through the process now could you please tell me how was the test and what would be somethinggood to study by. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## kaubuchon

*Mckesson is Great*

 Hello,
I have worked here for a little over a year and 1/2 now and I love it. As long as you don't take working from home for granite you will be fine. 
In fact I am on my 15 minutes break now we get 2 a day plus lunch. ( they are pretty felxible too as long as you are consistant with your time they will let you make up time and flex your hours for appoitments. Great Benefits too regrading Holidays and vaction right away. 
Anyway the test I took were not bad at all I am certified through them as an E/M coder and a Cardiology coder. 
They give you time to study and several chances until you pass. E/M took me a bit to get used to there customs but once I got it I got. Cardiology I passed on the first try. 
Don't stress you will be fine and as I said it is worth it! 

Good luck Look me up via email once you are hired on and in prodction.


----------



## Alta

*Thank you for coming back and sharing.  Everyone says*

benefits are great.  Does that include affordable medical insurance for a family?  Do you know anything about that?  Thank you!


----------



## cynthia hush

Check the internet.  I heard a great company work for if you can get in.


----------

